# Canon 60D Quick Dial Problem?



## dominiclamb (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

I recently went to record some footage with my 60D and was unable to change the aperture with the quick dial. I noticed the lock button underneath but pressing this did not effect it either. The camera is only 4 months old and hardly used and the dial itself does not feel like something has got under it. The apature still changes itself in automatic mode. Does anyone know how to go about fixing this? And is there anyway of controlling the apature any other way than connecting to a computer?

Thanks
-Dom


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 17, 2012)

What mode are you in?


----------



## dominiclamb (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm in video mode.


----------



## DeltaWhite (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know if the 60D can customize te shutter and aperture buttons, on 7D you can switch them betwen and is awesome. 

Canon 60D is a great camera but on very hard use you will see it falling by pieces in time , dont know about fixing tho, sory


----------



## MintMark (Apr 17, 2012)

dominiclamb said:


> I'm in video mode.



I just tried it with mine... in video mode I have to set Movie Exposure to manual, then the quick dial controls the aperture. I can hear it change and see the setting on the top LCD screen.

Does the quick dial work in other modes? (for example, does it change exposure compensation in Av mode?)


----------



## dominiclamb (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope, the dial does not do a thing in any mode unfortunatly.


----------



## focusgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

may I know if you solved your problem or not ? as I'm having the same problem unfortunately!
thanks


----------

